# snowmobiles made by Aktiv



## Alp Trac

Did you know that the manufacturer of the Snow Trac, also made snow mobiles?

I have a 1978 Aktiv Blå (blue in Swedish) which followed on from the popular Snow Tric.

I bought it from a farmer in Scotland (where they don't have snow any more!) off Ebay.  He was a great guy, and had owned it from new.

He gave me all of the original brochures and parts manuals.

It has a 290cc Sachs 2 stroke engine, one central ski at the front and two belt tracs at the back.

It has a centrofugal clutch and two forward and one reverse gear.

I have found a great source of new old stock parts in Sweden (including repalcement tracks), if anyone wants detail PM me.

I am in the process of a restoration of it, not too much to do, engine runs great, just repalcing cables, fix exhaust and straighten suspension bogies underneath where rock have been hit due to patchy snow.

I will post better pictures of resto and use soon.


----------



## Melensdad

Somewhere here on the FORUMS is an article that I posted.  It talks about the Snow Tric and the Snow Trac.  I've never bothered to look into the history of the other vehicles that were offered by Aktiv, but from what I can gather, they made several models.

Do you have any additional information?


----------



## Av8r3400

Re-badged Ski-Doo Alpine?


----------



## Melensdad

Alp Trac said:
			
		

> I have found a great source of new old stock parts in Sweden (including repalcement tracks), if anyone wants detail PM me.


Can you simply post the source information for everyone?



			
				Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> Re-badged Ski-Doo Alpine?


 I don't think so.  Aktiv was a Swedish company that was established in its own right as a snow machine maker.  Ski-Doo developed out of Bombardier in Canada.  Both were producing at similar times but I recall seeing any connection with Aktiv and any North American producer, eventually Aktiv did partner with a North American for importing the Snow Tracs, that importer eventually became ASV and is now selling the ASV track loaders.  Certainly I could have missed all sorts of connections, and I do NOT claim to be any sort of historian on the company, I'm just saying I haven't seen any connection between the 2 companies.  

Perhaps Lyndon or some of the others who knows more about the history might have some information?


----------



## dseymour

I have an Aktiv Products brochure that I picked up at a grooming seminar in Rome, NY.  The twin track Aktiv Grizzly was powered by an Artic Cat Spirit motor and an Artic transmission.  This brochure also has tow behind groomers and info on the Snow-Trac and Snow-Master.  Maybe this info will clear up questions about the Bombardier Ski-Doo and Aktiv coming from the same manufacturers, because Bombardier would not use an Artic Cat motor.  Pictures of the brochure are attached.


----------



## Alp Trac

The Aktiv Artic Cat logo can be seen on this photo.


----------



## dseymour

more pictures of the Aktiv Products Brochure


----------



## dseymour

the last of the brochure


----------



## mtntopper

dseymour,
Great post and info. The Activ is much more than many people may of realized. Thanks for sharing....   

Bill


----------



## Alp Trac

The contact for Aktiv snowmobile spares in Sweden is:

http://www.mattssonsskoter.se/index1.htm

The guy you need to talk to is Anders, his English is excellent.

He bought up all of the old stock when Aktiv ceased production and can also source new tracks and drive sprockets to suit.

Alp Trac


----------



## Melensdad

I've been digging around the internet a bit and stumbled upon a page that everyone really needs to go visit if they enjoy classic snow machines.  Please take a look at David's Vintage Snowmobile Pages:

http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html

This is an amazing collection of brochures and photos from all over the world.  What I found particularly interesting, are some of the other machines made by Aktiv.  I also found out that Aktiv made snowmobiles for Montgomery Wards during the 1960s/1970's.

Here is just a SMALL SAMPLE of some of the stuff you will find on David's Vintage Snowmobile Pages.  These are a 1968 Sno Trek:


----------



## Melensdad

Here is a Montgomery Ward Caribou, made by Aktiv, also from David's website:  http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html


----------



## Melensdad

Here are two versions of the Sno Tric.  The SC20 and SC11.  Plus the previously posted Sno Tric 290.
http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html


----------



## Melensdad

Spec sheets for the Sno Tric SC20 and SC11.
http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html


----------



## Melensdad

Here is an Aktiv Grizzly, this is posted in several places on the internet and information about it is also posted elsewhere here on our Forums.  The Grizzly was also sold as a small trail groomers.  

There are also two photos of the Sno Tric, vintage 1973, again from David's page.  http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html  I cannot underscore what a great refernence site that page is.  There are literally HUNDREDS of machines featured on his site from all parts of the world.


----------



## Melensdad

Vintage 1970 Sno Fury made by Aktiv, again from David's Vintage Snowmobile pages.  http://www.vintagesnowmobiles.50megs.com/daves.html


----------



## Melensdad

There is another nice reference site, the International Snowmobile Hall of Fame website.  http://www.ishof.com/index.php  They have a 1967 Sno Tric pictured on their site.  (first picture below)

I also found a Swedish (?) forum that features Aktiv equipment, but I don't read Swedish so I've got no clue what it really is saying.  http://slush.gotdns.org/aktiv/index.php?sid=7dcb1708b521bd3353a419e5221822ad

And here is another Swedish (?) site featuring an retro article about Aktiv.  http://www.skoterportalen.com/retro/marketaktiv.htm  (pictures 2 and 3 below are from this page)


----------



## Melensdad

From a rather obscure Scottish farming source (www.rls.org.uk) there is a small photo that I've included below.

The caption reads:
_ Sheep farming continued to be important in Scotland. Sheep could graze on fairly poor pasture, so were particularly important in many highland areas. _
_Perthshire sheep farmer Frank Dow offloads fodder from a snowmobile (Sno Tric) at his farm in Glen Lednock in February 1968.  Feeding sheep in snow_


​


----------



## dseymour

It looks to me that some of the parts on the sno tric in post #17 and #11 may have been designed from the early 1960's ski doo's. Those parts maybe the maine body or the tunnel, handle bars, chain case and brake parts. The hood is not the same but it has the same style tool box in front of the handle bars as the ski doo.


----------



## flo

i wonder if this sheep farmer is similar to the farmer mentioned in the first entry of this thread 
by the way does anyone have any information about the Aktiv 600 snowmobile? 
greetings from austria,
flo


----------



## Ice Queen

I have a snowtric, it is one of three prototypes that were tried out for the Royal Marines.  I have scanned a couple of pictures of it, the only ones I have, so not brilliant.  It is in pieces in my shed, awaiting restoration - a long process as it does not look like the picture and is very rotten.


----------



## Lyndon

According to the Aktiv/Grizzly dealer in Anchorage, Now deceased, Bombardier bought out just the patent rights to the Aktiv Grizzly. Has anyone noticed if the Years of Production overlap?


----------



## dansvan

An ad in Anchorage craigslist.

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/rvs/1002727623.html


----------

